# Munchkin Cats



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

We have never owned a munchkin cat but I have always thought they were really cute. I didn't know they had soon many health problems, my biggest worry was that they couldn't get away from the dogs fast enough with those short legs.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

We had that worry for the longest time too. The first ten years of owning Muggins he was a strictly indoor kitty, but then we realized just how much happier he would be if he could go outside. He stays very close the house all the time, and I wonder if this is because of his short little legs. Tally goes outside now too, but he's less excited about it - he pretty much stays on the porch when outside, or suns himself on the porch steps.

They are FAST cats, so the running away from predators isn't a problem, but they can't jump as high as full legged cats, and can't climb trees so we always keep that in the back of our minds.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

I have never heard of a munchkin cat 
do you have any photos


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

How about some pic's of your munchkins?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here are some pictures of some munchkin cats.









http://www.munchkins.com/


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Here are photos of Tally and Muggins. I just took some really cute ones of Tally curled up under the covers, but you can't see his little legs in it. I need to get it off of the digital camera. 

The one of Tally is from before I adopted him when he was still at the shelter... he's a lot happier looking now, and is super fat. This photo was actually before he got really sick in the shelter, he was the most miserable and emaciated looking cat I've ever seen when I adopted him. Basically a walking skeleton. He was so dehydrated when I adopted him that it started to cause some kidney problems, and now he's on a prescription diet and a side effect was lots of weight gain.


----------

